# The Best Free Security Setup



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello guys, I'm fairly new to the forums but just wanted to share with everyone my current security configuration. By using this configuration, I have not had any spyware problems or virus problems.

*Browser Configuration*
Mozilla Firefox 2
*Add-ons*
Mcafee SiteAdvisor (The only good thing from McAfee)
AdBlock Plus (If not use Adblock with the Filterset G)
Roboform (Not freeware but an amazing password tool)


*Anti-Virus*
I use Kaspersky but AntiVir is the best freeware solution.

*Firewall*
I use Sunbelt but Comodo is the best freeware solution

*Anti-Spyware*
Spyware Blaster
Spybot Search and Destroy
Super AntiSpyware 
*
Cleanup and Extra Security*
CCleaner
HijackThis
Defraggler (CCleaner's Defrag Program)

*Tips*

STAY AWAY FROM SITES LABELED AS RED BY SITEADVISOR!
If they are yellow then highlight the color to see why they are rated yellow.
Scan EVERY file you download with your anti-virus program.
Keep your computer continually updated with Microsoft Updates and Program Updates.
FOR PROGRAM UPDATES USE FILEHIPPO'S FREE UPDATE CHECKER!
http://filehippo.com/updatechecker/
Password protect your router.
Utilize the Immunization tool in Spybot Search and Destroy.

*STUFF TO STAY AWAY FROM*

Anything AOL. AOL is satan incarnate.
AntiVirus or AntiSpyware tools that are advertised via pop up ads.
Downloadable games or screensavers.

I hope these tips help, they have helped me immensely.

REMEMBER, ALWAYS PAY ATTENTION TO THE SITEADVISOR LABELS FOR WEBSITES, THEY WILL KEEP YOU OUT OF HARMS WAY. IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT THE SITE CLICK THE COLORED LABEL TO SEE REVIEWS BY OTHER PEOPLE ON THE SITE AND IT'S DANGERS.


----------

